# Any accident in Tesla is a total loss, that means even bumper damage



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

So will the drivers get covered by Hertz own insurance or will the drivers have to spit out $1,500 to Uber for claim processing because Hertz insurance mandatory has to total loss the car once it has some damage on body or bumper and guaranteed it will be getting damage in this industry.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

An interesting question, not entirely true. 

Repairs are expensive on tesla, no question. 
A bumper ends up being 3 or 4k. Where it gets crazy is that the undercarriage is where the battery assembly is. a good shot on the side will require a battery replacement which is 16k just for the battery. So yes it will add up and itshould be interesting to see if hertz is able to make a dime on this. I'm assuming that drivers will still have to come up with a decent deductible.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hertz is actually going to rent Teslas to Uber drivers??? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hertz is actually going to rent Teslas to Uber drivers??? 🤦‍♂️


Yup, that's the new genius plan which made tesla stock go up 50% in a short period of time. Hertz is buying at least 100k model 3's next year, renting out 1/2 to their customers and half to uber drivers. Going to be interesting to see who wins and loses in this deal.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, that's the new genius plan which made tesla stock go up 50% in a short period of time. Hertz is buying at least 100k model 3's next year, renting out 1/2 to their customers and half to uber drivers. Going to be interesting to see who wins and loses in this deal.


Yeah, I saw the announcement, just didn't read all the details. Wow... Half of the to Uber drivers? Good luck with that. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Any accident in Tesla is a total loss, that means even bumper damage*

Not true. Please don't spread rumors.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The rental plan is only going to possibly work for full timers.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, that's the new genius plan which made tesla stock go up 50% in a short period of time. Hertz is buying at least 100k model 3's next year, renting out 1/2 to their customers and half to uber drivers. Going to be interesting to see who wins and loses in this deal.


Elon wins by far.

Hertz will lose out when a majority of renters balk at renting an electric car. 

Uber will win because the driver will pay all the expenses for Uber to virtual signal the Tesla deal...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sign up drive 2 months . Practice on thier cars $1500 a month. Earn 300 week . Give it back in a few months


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Elon wins by far.
> 
> Hertz will lose out when a majority of renters balk at renting an electric car.
> 
> Uber will win because the driver will pay all the expenses for Uber to virtual signal the Tesla deal...


It's likely that Elon wins, so far he already has just on the stock price. What if however the program with Hertz goes horribly wrong, could there be any fallout on Tesla, i.e. it's not a car that regular people can or want to drive, more accidents because it's so different, higher repair costs, ... 
Lots of folks might want to try, nevermind Tesla owners traveling. What's missing from Tesla that Hertz will have to provide is a quick start guide to get started. But it might work for 10% of their customers which is probably enough

You are right, Uber can't really lose on this.



bobby747 said:


> Sign up drive 2 months . Practice on thier cars $1500 a month. Earn 300 week . Give it back in a few months


For sure! If you want to drive a Tesla for a few months for grins, by all means. It might even be less than $1500. Since charging is supposed to be included in the deal, you can probably do OK if you are a full time driver. The problem is that you have limited range, might be as low as 200 miles depending on which model they get and the weather, and then you have to charge back up, wasting 30 minutes or more to do so. So you'll save it on gas but give a little bit of it back in time and lack of flexibility.


----------

